# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  lỗi khi load file nc trong planet cnc

## phanluan

Mình xuất file *.nc từ Aspire rồi load vào planet cnc thì bị báo lỗi như hình. Mình là lính mới nên mong các cao thjur chỉ giúp, xin cám ơn nhiều.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Lỗi này thì có gì đâu bạn. Nó báo rõ rồi kìa. Để e dịch sơ cho bác nhé. "Lỗi trong file gcode ! File kết thúc mà không có ký tự %, hoặc không có ký hiệu để kết thúc chương trình. Lỗi nằm ở dòng 251738"
Sửa lỗi này như sau. Bác mở file gcode bằng notepad, tìm dòng 251738. Thêm ký tự % vào sau dòng G0 X0.000 Y0.000.

----------

phanluan

----------


## huanpt

Không phải đâu, lúc save toolpath chọn post processor là gì??

----------

phanluan

----------


## suu_tam

Nó thông báo rõ ràng đó không có lệnh kết thúc M30.
Sửa lại post, post đó ăn gian cắt bớt lệnh kết thúc M30 nên không phải bộ điều khiển nào cũng chấp nhận.

----------

phanluan

----------


## phanluan

cám ơn các bạn theo các bạn hướng dẫn mình sửa được rồi

----------


## GORLAK

Nên xuất file G-code có đuôi là ".tap", dễ chịu hơn, load vô planet chả khi nào báo lỗi, chạy êm ái.

----------


## suu_tam

> Lỗi này thì có gì đâu bạn. Nó báo rõ rồi kìa. Để e dịch sơ cho bác nhé. "Lỗi trong file gcode ! File kết thúc mà không có ký tự %, hoặc không có ký hiệu để kết thúc chương trình. Lỗi nằm ở dòng 251738"
> Sửa lỗi này như sau. Bác mở file gcode bằng notepad, tìm dòng 251738. Thêm ký tự % vào sau dòng G0 X0.000 Y0.000.


Không có lệnh G30 - End of Program.




> Nên xuất file G-code có đuôi là ".tap", dễ chịu hơn, load vô planet chả khi nào báo lỗi, chạy êm ái.


Đuôi nào chẳng như đuôi nào. Quan trọng là nội dung chứ đâu phải tên file.
Cái này là do cái post đó lúc người soạn quên không cho M30.
Còn chạy hay không là do bộ khiển nó qui định co làm việc hay không khi không có lệnh đó.

----------

